# Excited about treats



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you mice get very excited when they get a new treat?
Just gave mine a peace of eggshell and they had a nibble and then they jump a little bit up and down, jump a little jump around before going back for more nibble, like they are so excited. It´s very cute, it´s like they go a little bit wild like wild mice are :lol: hope it´s good and not bad


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen guinea pigs do that! It's hillarious!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

My mice do that! It's like when rabbits to binkies  So cute ^-^ The mice i've just finised hand raising do that every time i go near the cage and sometimes do it when i'm holding them (eep!!)


----------

